# Other Pets > Birds >  Birds anyone?

## equis8

I have two myself a yellow sided Conure named Bun Bun, and an ancient ~16 year old cockateil named Corky.

Bun Bun:

Corky:

----------


## Desiree

I have 4 birds. They are just the basic run of the mill Parakeets, but we adore them :o) I grew up having Quaker Parrots and would love to get another one!

----------


## snakelady

Cute! I used to but not at the moment. I've had parakeets, finches, quail and chickens.

----------


## Desiree

We had the bottom two for about a month, and went to the pet store and seen the white ones, and recently added them to our collection. They are buddying up the way we bought them, and are starting to get along better. 

I'm thinking about adding a box to the cage, and see if I come up with any eggs.

----------


## equis8

So cute  :Smile:  Parakeets are adorable. We can't have quakers here  :Sad:  they are illegal....just like practically EVERYTHING else! bleh! I'm planning to get some chickens soon, so i can have fresh eggs. 

Anyone else with birdies??

----------


## Desiree

Why are they illegal?

----------


## snakelady

> I'm planning to get some chickens soon, so i can have fresh eggs.


Cool!
Chickens can be so beautiful.

----------


## Kathleen

*shakes dust off her account*

I have a pair of finches: a society and a zebra. They're the best of friends.  :Smile: 



That's a picture I took the day I bought them, in their transit cage (their permanent cage is _much_ larger and more conducive to their frisky, messy lifestyle!). They were striking a nice pose for me.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I used to have a cockatiel (2 in fact) and I miss them like crazy. I had one of them for 7 years and one day I come home to find them both gone. I know my mom or my gma got rid of them but neither will confess to it. I miss them really bad now that I think about it.  :Sad:  Maybe I can convince my fiance to agree to getting another one.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

We have 2 zebra finches at the time. We have had other birds in the past, but only have these guys now. They love waking me up squaking as loud as they can. We never realized two so tiny birds could have such big mouths!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

I'll play!  These are the inside alarm clock, mess-making, "oh NO the tortoise is walking bye the window! SCREAM!!!" birds that own us!   :Embarassed: 

Tobias


W/ friend's kiddo


Bath Day


Treat!


And this is Tobias's Parakeet...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## equis8

Oh very pretty! One day I will get a BIG bird  :Smile:  My conure is the smallest of the conures. She is the size of my cockatiel. I hope int he next few years to have a big bird baby!

----------


## equis8

> Why are they illegal?



Why does Maine make anything illegal? Because they CAN! Thats the thing I *hate* about this state, practically everything is illegal. Simple fish like Jack Dempsey's, tiger barbs, etc. are illegal too. Its not like they can actually live in our waters, but whatever....


So, here is the link for what *is* allowed in Maine....A very short list! You can't have hardly any of the cool lizards or snakes. 
http://www.maine.gov/ifw/wildlife/sp...ed_species.htm 
There are *permits* applications available if you want to own some of the restritcted species, however, its nearly impossible to get one. They almost *NEVER* allow it. Luckily they do allow Bps  :Smile:

----------


## Laooda

> Oh very pretty! One day I will get a BIG bird  My conure is the smallest of the conures. She is the size of my cockatiel. I hope int he next few years to have a big bird baby!




Thank you!  :Smile:   I love him... but he does make a never ending Big Bird MESS!   lol

I absolutely LOVE Green Cheeks!  (I think that's what your is)?  They have so much personality!  I've never had one, but I have several friends that have/do, and they really enjoy them!

----------


## equis8

yeah, she's definately quite the little birdie. She's a yellow sided green check  :Smile:  Basically just a color *morph* HA!

----------


## Kathleen

@Laooda: That bird is _gorgeous_; its colors are eye-popping. And it's enormous!  :Surprised: 

I have another picture of my finches, this time in their actual cage:

----------


## mweippert

here is a picture of my little baby i hached out 5 years ago.

----------


## Mindibun

Laooda I didn't know you had a green wing!!!  :Surprised:  

I'm jealous. I'm wanting a Military or a Harlequin in the worst way. But that's what I say about half the animals on the planet.  :Razz: 

Love the sennie picture, but ... I'm biased.  :Embarassed: 

Here's my Red-Bellied Parrot, Rufio. My momma's boy.  :Very Happy: 


And the four tiels...
Misty:


Angel:


Chaucer:


Phoenix:


I used to have a pair of Fawn Zebra Finches, but gave them to a friend who wanted to breed them. He gave me the good news today: I'm a grandma!  :Very Happy:  One little egg hatched. The baby of one of my girls, and a black cheeked zebra male.  :Aww:

----------


## Laooda

> yeah, she's definately quite the little birdie. She's a yellow sided green check  Basically just a color *morph* HA!


welll... she's a DOLLLL!




> @Laooda: That bird is _gorgeous_; its colors are eye-popping. And it's enormous! 
> 
> I have another picture of my finches, this time in their actual cage:


Thanks!  Actually, he's not that big compared to other GW's I've seen, lol




> Laooda I didn't know you had a green wing!!!  
> 
> I'm jealous. I'm wanting a Military or a Harlequin in the worst way. But that's what I say about half the animals on the planet. 
> 
> Love the sennie picture, but ... I'm biased. 
> 
> Here's my Red-Bellied Parrot, Rufio. My momma's boy. 
> 
> 
> ...





> here is a picture of my little baby i hached out 5 years ago.


That's a real QT right there!  :Smile: 





Yes mam!  He's had me for 8 or 9 years now!  He's a great bird...
I see why you love the Senegal!  LOL  I LOVE Red Bellies!!!   :Very Happy:   They are just adorable!!!
I absolutely love Harlequins... if I ever add to the flock, that's probablly what I'd get!  GW's, Harlequins, and Hyacinths are my top 3 fav. birds...*sigh*

----------


## muddoc

> GW's, Harlequins, and Hyacinths are my top 3 fav. birds...*sigh*


Have you ever seen a Leadbetters Cockatoo.  Beautiful, but carry a very high price tag (like Hyacinths).

----------


## Kara

Here is The FEEK, AKA "He Who Rules My Existence!"


We also have several other lovebirds, a POW keet, an English Budgie, 2 kookaburras, and multiple chickens.   :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

I've wanted a canary for a long time, but with the cat and living in a building with 3 other apartments in it, I haven't gotten one.  Maybe someday when I'm not in an apartment....or I'll get dart frogs that sound like canaries (lucs sound like canaries from what I'm told)  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

> Have you ever seen a Leadbetters Cockatoo.  Beautiful, but carry a very high price tag (like Hyacinths).


YES!  They are truly stunning!  I also really like the Gonna sp? Toos, and the Palms!   :Bowdown: ... Alas, Me and Cockatoos..... not such a good match.  They're a bit too demanding for me.  I'm defentlly a macaw girl!  lol




> Here is The FEEK, AKA "He Who Rules My Existence!"
> 
> 
> We also have several other lovebirds, a POW keet, an English Budgie, 2 kookaburras, and multiple chickens.


The famous FEEK!!!!  He looks like he knows it too!   :Very Happy: 
Kara, I wish you weren't 1,000,000 million miles away!  Cue told me about the kookaburras!!!!   And we could have POW play days!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    lol




> I've wanted a canary for a long time, but with the cat and living in a building with 3 other apartments in it, I haven't gotten one.  Maybe someday when I'm not in an apartment....or I'll get dart frogs that sound like canaries (lucs sound like canaries from what I'm told)


You can get a pretty sturdy rot iron thin bar cage these days!  :Wink: 

*HINT*   lol... I really like Canary songs too!

----------

